# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Improvement suggestion - solved status missing

## L-Drr

Hi all,

Here's my problem: half the threads I visit to see if I can help are already solved but not marked as such.
Apparently most users don't respond to half the forum-gods-population having instructions about this in their signatures...
I know this is probably not a new problem, but maybe I have a new suggestion:

What if a thread ends with a post like "yes that works, thanks!" but the thread is not marked as solved. Can't the admins/mods do this? For example, one hour after the "my problem is solved"-post (if it is not done yet)?
If it is too much work to find these cases, maybe users can send "status-solved-requests"?
Or if it costs too much time for just the admins and mods to do this, maybe forum users with a certain reputation can also get the privileges to do this?

----------


## L-Drr

Sorry I forgot to finish the thread title to a useful one - how can I do this?

Edit: already got it

----------


## arlu1201

We have a thread in the Water cooler (its one of the sticky threads at the top) where users can send in threads which need to be marked as solved.  You can provide us the links there and the mods and admins will action them.

----------


## L-Drr

Found it, thanks!

----------

